# Wer hat alles Erfahrungen mit Mayl.de?



## Khadan (2 März 2006)

Hallo,

da ich in letzter Zeit immer mehr Spam erhalten habe, habe ich mich Ende letzten Jahres mal auf die Suche nach Mailprovidern mit Spam-Schutz gemacht und bin dabei auf w*w.mayl.de gestoßen. Die Idee, die dahinter steckt, hörte sich für mich sehr gut an. Ich habe mich dann im Internet umgesehen (auch auf dieser Seite... :wink2: ) und mein Gefühl schien sich zu bestätigen.
Das System mit dem Handshake-Filter, dass an alle unbekannten Absender zuerst eine Identifizierungs-Mail schickt mit der sich diese durch Klick auf einen Link authorisieren müssen, bevor deren Mail in meinem Postfach landet schien sehr wirksam zu sein. Zusammen mit bearbeitbaren White- und Blacklists vielleicht der perfekte Spam-Schutz für 1,65 € im Monat.

Also habe ich mich angemeldet und rumprobiert. Durch die Fremdabruf-Funktion konnte ich auch mein altes Tiscali-Postfach entspammen lassen. Doch irgendwie schien das System mit der Identifizierungs-Mail nicht richtig zu arbeiten. Egal von welchem Postfach ich mir Mails geschickt habe, es kam nie eine Identifizierungs-Mail zurück. Ich ging erstmal davon aus, dass ich das Konzept falsch verstanden hatte und wollte erstmal abwarten, was denn die herkömmlichen Spam-Filter ausrichten.
Hier gab es dann gleich die erste große Enttäuschung: In meinem Unidentifiziert-Ordner landete grob geschätzt etwa genauso viel Spam, wie früher in meinem Tiscali-Postfach. Das Konzept von mayl.de sah zwar vor, dass man in den Unidentifiziert-Ordner normalerweise gar nicht rein schauen müsste, da das System mit der Identifizierungs-Mail aber nicht funktionierte, war dies auf alle Fälle erforderlich, da ja *alle* Mails von unbekannten (und ungeblockten) Absendern in diesem Ordner landen.

Durch die Blockliste verringerte sich das Spam-Aufkommen zwar mit der Zeit, aber der ganze Schrott, der über gefälschte und ständig wechselnde Absender kommt, wird dadurch natürlich nicht aufgehalten. Und dieser Teil ist zur Zeit der größte Anteil des Spams, den ich (leider immer noch) erhalte.

Nun wollte ich mich nach etwa drei Monaten mal schlau machen, warum der angeblich perfekte Handshake-Filter so ineffizient ist. Ich habe im Internet nochmal nach Erfahrungsberichten zu mayl.de gesucht und auch auf deren Homepage nachgesehen, und da dachte ich zuerst, dass ich das System mit dem Handshake-Filter damals wohl doch nicht falsch verstanden habe: Dass eigentlich an jeden unbekannten Absender diese Identifizierungs-Mail geschickt werden müsste.
Erst nachdem ich beim Support nachgefragt habe, was da los ist, fand ich heraus, was da nicht stimmt: Das Konzept mit der Identifizierungs-Mail wurde im September 2005 aus verschiedenen Gründen abgeschafft (Die Online-Hilfe auf deren Homepage ist hier allerdings teilweise noch auf dem alten Stand, daher auch dieses Missverständnis).

Wie der Handshake-Filter jetzt funktioniert, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden, habe diesbezüglich aber mal beim Support nachgefragt.

Und jetzt die große Frage: Was macht mayl.de nun noch so besonders, wenn das System mit der Identifizierungs-Mail abgeschafft wurde? Mit White- und Blacklists wird man inzwischen ja nicht mehr Herr der Spam-Flut. Und da die herkömmlichen Filter so viel durch lassen, habe ich immer noch sehr viel Spam jeden Tag.

Habt ihr vielleicht auch Erfahrungen mit mayl.de? Kommt bei euch auch so viel Spam durch? Oder kennt ihr Mailprovider, deren Spam-Filter besser arbeiten? Gibt es vielleicht sogar einen Anbieter, der das selbe System mit der Identifizierungs-Mail nutzt, wie es bei mayl.de vor einem halben Jahr noch der Fall war?

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet.


----------



## Heiko (2 März 2006)

Ich nutze mayl.de seit Anbeginn (streng genommen seit vor der offiziellen Vermarktung) und habe seitdem in dem Konto keine 10 unerwünschten Mails empfangen.
Insofern verstehe ich Dein Problem nicht ganz.


----------



## Khadan (2 März 2006)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort...
Vielleicht habe ich irgendetwas falsch eingestellt. Ich weiß es net...
Möglicherweise bekomme ich auch anderen Spam... Spam, der sich nicht so einfach als solcher identifizieren lässt... :gruebel:


----------



## Khadan (3 März 2006)

Mooooin,

ich hab' die Antwort vom Support-Team erhalten: Der Handshake-Filter prüft nun nur noch, ob es die Absenderadresse einer Mail wirklich gibt. Ist dies nicht der Fall, gilt diese als Spam und wird gelöscht.
Wenn es den Absender aber tatsächlich gibt, müssen sie die Mail zustellen. Ein Löschen würde als "Nachrichtenunterdrückung durch Dritte" gelten und ist daher verboten.

Naja, ich werde auf jeden Fall weiterhin bei mayl.de bleiben. Da der Spam, der durch deren Filter schlüpft, hauptsächlich über Mail-Verteiler kommt, kann ich den durch Umbenennen der Verteiler-Adresse auch eliminieren. Dann sollte mein Postfach auch Spam-frei sein.
Und lieber zahle ich 1,65 € für solch ein gemeinnütziges Projekt, als es einem der großen Konzerne in den Rachen zu stopfen...


----------

